# Solved: Windows Media Player : 0xC00D1199 - Can't play file



## barrique (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,

When playing any audio file (.wma, .wav, .mp3) I get the message that the file cannot be player : 0xC00D1199: Cannot play the file. Since I can play the file with e.g. MusicMatch, I can confirm there is nothing wrong with it. 

Everything used to work fine, until I used a registry cleaner a while ago. Since then MediaPlayer doesn't seem to work anymore. I tried everything I could think of : uninstall/reinstall mediaplayer, regsrvr32 on all DLLs, reinstall the codecs (Fraunhofffer II). I even tried to downgrade to mediaplayer 7, but then windows told me there was no need, since I had all the necessary tools already installed (and I just uninstalled MediaPlayer 9 !). 

Does anyone know what is going on and what I can do to solve this ? 

Probably some of you will suggest to simply use another audiotool. This is what I am doing right now, but I would like to know what is going on and how I can solve it.

Any suggestions ?

Thanks,
Barrique.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Something relatively easy to try anyway is to reinstall codec packs in case some of the files became unregistered. Install all 3 packs on this page (Media Player 6.4 is still present in XP):

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/format/codecdownload.aspx


----------



## barrique (Jun 24, 2004)

Tried your suggestion ... without luck !


----------



## barrique (Jun 24, 2004)

This is what I found in one of the the "media player" newsgroup :

"In some cases, people have gotten error 0xc00d1199 when they've had the wrong audio device selected under WMP's Tools:Optionsevices:Speakersroperties. Changing that to the correct setting should fix you up"

You know what ? It actually fixed it.

Cu,
Barrique


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you change it to "Default DirectSound Device" for those who might have a similar problem?


----------



## barrique (Jun 24, 2004)

No, it was on the default when I opened the panel, so I changed it to "Directsound: ESS Maestro" (my sound card)

CU,
Barrique


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thank you.


----------

